# exotics on petlink



## shaggymelb (Nov 4, 2008)

and now chameleons and leopard tortoise for sale on petlink.
Are these scams for the unwary...or are they really (and it seems) freely available here and the advertiser just think he/she cant be caught???????


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 4, 2008)

Their has,there always will be unfortunately,some are true,some are scams.


----------

